# Butter



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

What is it about cockatiels & butter? Every one I've had has been a pig for it depsite it never being 'on the menu' as it were.
Otway has just thrown a massive tanty at being denied my buttered crumpet & is now spitting seed husks at me in disgust. Elwood would go to seriously devious lengths to get his beak into it & more than once was found paddling _in_ the butter dish gorging his greedy self. The only time Pants stopped screaming was when he could steal a bit of buttery toast & like all the others only nibbled off the grease.
Does anyone else have this slippery problem?


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Haha the sneaky little birdies 

One thing i learnt at college (vet sciences and animal management) is that ANY animal will go for the fattiest foods possible. Makes the food taste nice and it's instinct or something. Shame they don't know it's bad for them!

Sorry, i shouldn't laugh, but the image of a tiel sliding around in butter is creasing me up >.<


----------



## Rose (Nov 15, 2012)

Is it bad for them? Henry is the same way. I let him get a taste then I go eat it someplace else. Imagine? I have to leave the room to eat! He also goes for pizza, steak and as much as I hate to say it, chicken. He's been around a while, didn't seem to do him any harm. If it's bad for him, I'll keep him off of it.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Chicken and turkey is actually safe for birds to eat, so long as it's not covered in marinades or sauces and stuff (unless they're also safe of course)

Smokey likes a little nibble of chicken every now and then lol.

I close Smokey in his cage while i'm eating, but he'll come and sit at the closest point in the cage to me and squawk at me as if to say "Hey, where's my share?"


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

Elwood wasn't just sliding around in it, he was literally paddling & wearing an expression of complete bliss. Unrepentant bliss at that.
I thought he was sitting on his eggbox in the corner of the kitchen, as he used to like to do, but no; in the butterdish. Stomping about, scooping as much as he could get into his beak & gobbling it down before he got caught. He knew he shouldn't have been there & put up a **** of a fight when hooched along - something he only did when denied bad foods. (He was a found bird & previous owners had obviously let him beak his fill on rubbish like Doritos & even wine.)
But butter though, Otway is a monster for it! She's now sliding round the plate the crumpets were on, head on one side looking for any buttery traces.
Fiend!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Hahahah the little monsters


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL, the way you described the sight - it made me laugh! Naughty little rascals


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

ok I have just learnt something new re the chicken and Turkey thing


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh, yeah, my tiels love plain cooked chicken!


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I had no idea buyer was safe for my birds. Of they love it that much maybe I can trick them into eating veggies if I put a little butter on them. Do you think?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marcello.capone (Jan 9, 2013)

Ill have to try butter with Tina. May be a good way to get her to eat more vegies.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cockatiels shouldn't have too much butter - it's VERY high in fat and cholesterol which isn't good for them.

If you're using salted butter it's possible that he craves the sodium. A better way to get some sodium into the diet is to provide sodium-rich vegetables like chard and celery.


----------



## Rose (Nov 15, 2012)

*butter and veggies*

I get a bag of frozen mix. It has rice, corn, peas and carrots. I put a little butter on it and they go nuts. Henry likes the rice and corn best. 

I just eat the leftovers.

I'm still not sure if it's good for them, but I haven't heard otherwise.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'm sure butter isn't that great for them or me. I was just thinking of a way to get them to go near the dish that has the veggies in them.


----------



## Rose (Nov 15, 2012)

If I'm eating it and liking it, chances are he's gonna want it.


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Fweet said:


> Elwood wasn't just sliding around in it, he was literally paddling & wearing an expression of complete bliss. Unrepentant bliss at that.
> I thought he was sitting on his eggbox in the corner of the kitchen, as he used to like to do, but no; in the butterdish. Stomping about, scooping as much as he could get into his beak & gobbling it down before he got caught. He knew he shouldn't have been there & put up a **** of a fight when hooched along - something he only did when denied bad foods. (He was a found bird & previous owners had obviously let him beak his fill on rubbish like Doritos & even wine.)
> But butter though, Otway is a monster for it! She's now sliding round the plate the crumpets were on, head on one side looking for any buttery traces.
> Fiend!



Haha!! This cracked me up 




Hels


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

That Is funny! But I an so going to try this with my two and sneak down some veggies into them. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

I thought it was maybe a dietary deficiency too until I realised that all my 'tiels had done similar for butter. They've always had a good varied diet with fresh fruit & veg, seasonal veg & chickweed, scrambled egg (mixed results with that), fresh seeds, sprouted seeds, iodine blocks & cuttlebone so have put it gown to birdy greed 
Too much butter is bad for everyone for sure but gosh, they love it. The day she found the remains of some buttered corncobs left by a lazy child in the kitchen probably rates as her best day ever. I put her back in her cage with a slice of unbuttered cob & was treated to a look of pure contempt; I was glad she couldn't speak as the language would have been atrocious.


----------

